
White to move and win: beautiful van Breukelen puzzle (c. 1987) - gbacon
https://en.chessbase.com/post/solution-to-a-truly-remarkable-study
======
gbacon
For a YouTube walkthrough, see agadmator at

[https://youtu.be/8wCJalNkTEI](https://youtu.be/8wCJalNkTEI)

